# Parken in St. Anton



## tudor87 (5. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich werde nächste Woche die (inkomplette) Albrecht-Route fahren - inkomplett, weil Start in St. Anton am Arlberg. Der Plan ist, mit dem Auto nach St. Anton anzureisen, da irgendwo zu parken, dann von Riva den Shuttle zurück zu nehmen. Meine Frage ist, wo kann man für 7 Tage (sicher) in St Anton parken? Hat jmd Erfahrung damit? Das Internet hilft nicht wirklich weiter..

Herzlichen Dank und schönen Nachmittag
Tudor


----------



## Hofbiker (5. August 2013)

tudor87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich werde nächste Woche die (inkomplette) Albrecht-Route fahren - inkomplett, weil Start in St. Anton am Arlberg. Der Plan ist, mit dem Auto nach St. Anton anzureisen, da irgendwo zu parken, dann von Riva den Shuttle zurück zu nehmen. Meine Frage ist, wo kann man für 7 Tage (sicher) in St Anton parken? Hat jmd Erfahrung damit? Das Internet hilft nicht wirklich weiter..
> 
> ...




Ruf bei den Arlberger Bergbahnen oder beim Tourismusbüro an, die haben Informationen über den Parkplatz bei der alten Rendelbahn. 
Ich denke dort kann man sicherlich parken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mg! (5. August 2013)

An der Nassereinbahn ist ein großer Parkplatz. Wenn nicht grade Dorffest ist, kann man da im Sommer problemlos eine Woche parken.

Ansonsten am Mooserkreuz bei der Einfahrt ins Verwall - ist aber etwas einsam, oder beim Parkplatz Moos.


----------



## Hofbiker (6. August 2013)

mg! schrieb:


> Ansonsten am Mooserkreuz bei der Einfahrt ins Verwall - ist aber etwas einsam, oder beim Parkplatz Moos.


Dieser Parkplatz ist seit diesem Sommer nur noch von 6 Uhr bis 22 Uhr kostenlos!


----------



## transalp.pl (7. August 2013)

In St. Anton kann man außer an der Nassereinbahn auch entlang der Bundesstrasse parken - dort gibt es ein Haufen beschilderte Parkplätze. Im Winter sind sie alle gebührenpflichtig, im Sommer sind aber nur die oberen (also Dorfzentrumnäheren) Plätze gebührenpflichtig. Ein paar hundert Meter weiter sind sie aber frei und auch ohne Zeitbeschränkung, gehen also problemlos auch für eine Woche. Habe ich dieses Jahr schon dort geparkt.


----------



## TitusLE (15. August 2016)

Ich wärme den Thread mal wieder auf, weil ich in knapp zwei Wochen vor einer ähnlichen Frage stehe.
Hat sich was geändert an der Parkplatzsituation? Ich zahle auch gerne ein paar €, wenn das Auto dafür halbwegs sicher steht.


----------



## Hofbiker (15. August 2016)

Es gibt eine Tiefgarage, ich glaube die kostet im Sommer pro Tag 1€uro. Dann gibt es den Parkplatz bei der alten Talstation der Rendlbahn, der ist kostenlos. 
Ansonsten eine E-Mail an die Tourismus Information, die können dich bestens informieren.


----------



## 12die4 (27. Juli 2019)

Kurze Info von mir, da ich Montag auch nach St. Anton für Alpencross anreise:

An der Rendlbahn Talstation ist laut Auskunft des Tourismusverbandes St. Anton immer noch kostenfreies Parken möglich. Eine Woche gar kein Problem. Da der Parkplatz auch noch sehr nah am Bahnhof ist, ist das vermutlich ideal für diejenigen, die mit der Bahn zu Startort zurückreisen.


----------

